
The Problem with Telling Sick Workers to Stay Home - bryanrasmussen
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/02/coronavirus-could-hit-american-workers-especially-hard/607213/
======
foxyv
A lot of places, if you take sick time, bereavement, or family leave they will
fire you at the next opportunity. If you are a little late or don't dot your
I's on a form then you are out of there. It's a sort of a soft retaliation in
at-will states.

